# Connecticut - prononciation



## yuechu

Bonjour !

Comment est-ce qu'on prononce l'état américain du "Connecticut" en français ? Est-ce que ça se prononce phonétiquement ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Conchita57

Vous pouvez écouter la prononciation de ce nom sur le site Forvo : Pronunciations for connecticut in French (from Le Connecticut to Le Connecticut)


----------



## Locape

Je le prononce 'Connecti-keut', donc à l'anglaise mais avec l'accent français. Je me rappelle de mon arrière-grand-mère qui le prononçait à la française 'Connecti-qut' avec un "u" français. Cela nous faisait bien rire quand on était enfants, de même que 'Boston' avec la fin prononcée "_on_ /ɔ̃/" comme 'maison'.


----------



## snarkhunter

Locape said:


> de même que 'Boston' avec la fin prononcée "_on_ /ɔ̃/" comme 'maison'.


C'est sans doute un peu hors sujet, mais j'ai le souvenir d'anciens films doublés en français dans lesquels on pouvait entendre cette prononciation.


----------



## Locape

Oui, c'était la norme auparavant, on disait aussi 'Charles Chaplin' en nasalisant la dernière syllabe, comme 'patin'. Mais ayant écouté les différentes prononciations avec le lien donné plus haut, je remarque que la prononciation belge se termine en "qut", c'est peut-être la norme là-bas.


----------



## yuechu

Merci à tous pour votre aide !


----------



## danielc

Un rapportage de Radio-Canada sur leur site prononce le nom de cet état américain comme le fait Locape au #3.


----------



## Bezoard

Moi, je prononce Connecticut en français comme l'arrière-grand-mère de Locape ! (mais pas Boston !)


----------



## Maître Capello

Locape said:


> Je le prononce 'Connecti-keut', donc à l'anglaise


Vous noterez qu'à l'anglaise, ce serait plutôt [kə.nɛ.ti.kət], avec un schwa dans la première et la dernière syllabe, et sans [k] devant le premier _t_ ! 

Mais la plupart des francophones disent le mot comme ils le lisent : [kɔ.nɛ*k*.ti.kœt].


----------



## snarkhunter

Je constate avec ce fil que la prononciation du nom de certains états américains est vraiment "piégeuse" pour des francophones : je m'en étais rendu compte avec celle de "Arkansas" après avoir entendu la chanson "Home" de Edward Sharpe and The Magnetic Zeros et avoir alors fait quelques recherches sur le sujet pour essayer de comprendre.


----------



## jekoh

Maître Capello said:


> Mais la plupart des francophones disent le mot comme ils le lisent : [kɔ.nɛ*k*.ti.kœt].


Si la première syllabe est ouverte, le 'o' sera généralement fermé [ko], comme c'est le cas pour les trois personnes du lien donné au #2.




Bezoard said:


> Moi, je prononce Connecticut en français comme l'arrière-grand-mère de Locape ! (mais pas Boston !)


On dit bien _Utah_, un _pull, bulldozer_ ou _tuning_ avec [y], pourquoi pas Connecticut ou Kentucky : How to pronounce Kentucky in English - Definition of Kentucky in English


----------



## Maître Capello

Vous devriez aller consulter un otorhino…  Les trois locuteurs précités prononcent en effet ce _o_ *ouvert* [ɔ] (comme dans _connu_) et pas [o] (comme dans _cône_).


----------



## jekoh

Mais bien sûr... _Connu_ est aussi avec un [o] fermé : connu pronunciation: How to pronounce connu in French
C'est dans _conne_ que le 'o' est ouvert, et il est manifeste que ce n'est pas le même 'o' qui est utilisé dans les enregistrements du message #2.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ma comparaison avec _connu_ n'était pas très heureuse, les francophones prononçant ce _o_ plus ou moins ouvert ou fermé selon les régions, comme on peut d'ailleurs l'entendre dans le lien que vous avez indiqué, avec deux réalisations différentes. Reste que les trois locuteurs indiqués plus haut prononcent bel et bien le _o_ de _Connecticut_ *ouvert*, ne vous en déplaise ; aucun de dit _Cônnecticut_.


----------



## jekoh

Maître Capello said:


> Ma comparaison avec _connu_ n'était pas très heureuse, les francophones prononçant ce _o_ plus ou moins ouvert ou fermé selon les régions, comme on peut d'ailleurs l'entendre dans le lien que vous avez indiqué, avec deux réalisations différentes


Il n'y a aucune réalisation ouverte dans les enregistrements de _connu_. 
Si vous n'entendez pas la différence avec le 'o' ouvert de conne, je ne peux rien pour vous.


----------



## Locape

snarkhunter said:


> Je constate avec ce fil que la prononciation du nom de certains états américains est vraiment "piégeuse" pour des francophones : je m'en étais rendu compte avec celle de "Arkansas" après avoir entendu la chanson "Home" de Edward Sharpe and The Magnetic Zeros et avoir alors fait quelques recherches sur le sujet pour essayer de comprendre.


Oui, c'est étrange. Les américains prononcent le "s" final de 'Kansas', mais pas celui de 'Arkansas' (Arkansaa). Ou la ville de Tucson qui perd son "c" à l'oral (Toussone). C'est vrai en effet que les français disent 'Ken-tu-ki' et non 'Ken-teu-ki'.


----------



## Maître Capello

jekoh said:


> Il n'y a aucune réalisation ouverte dans les enregistrements de _connu_.


C'est affaire d'appréciation. La première est beaucoup plus ouverte que la seconde. Vous semblez réduire la prononciation du _o_ en seulement _o_ ouvert et _o_ fermé alors qu'en réalité il existe toute une gamme de prononciations allant du _o_ totalement ouvert comme dans _conne_ ou _cote_ et un _o_ totalement fermé comme dans _cône_. En l'occurrence, _connu_ a une ouverture d'_o_ intermédiaire et fortement dépendante des locuteurs.



jekoh said:


> Si vous n'entendez pas la différence avec le 'o' ouvert de conne, je ne peux rien pour vous.


Et moi je ne peux vraiment rien pour vous si vous n'arrivez pas à entendre que les trois locuteurs prononcent le _o_ de _Connecticut_ plutôt ouvert, particulièrement le troisième.

P.S.: Ne nous égarons pas avec les prononciations des villes et États américains en général.


----------



## jekoh

Pour vous aider j'ai coupé le troisième enregistrement pour garder seulement _le Conn_, on peut y accéder avec ce lien. Il est évident que c'est un "o" fermé.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ben non… Et si on change l'article de _le_ en _la_, j'entends _conne_… Mais j'en resterai là. Nous n'arriverons visiblement pas à nous entendre.


----------

